# divorce inevitable



## findingpeace (Mar 14, 2009)

Well I am sad to say that we our getting a divorce and nothing can stop it my 5yr freind will be gone forever my wife has cut off all ties of comunication except E-mail i cant believe our freindship has come down to this now I am alone and hurt that she is with another man now i have to face the dating world again and to be quite frank that scares the hell out of me I never thought i would be going thru this after only being married for 1-1\2 years it sucks she cheated on me and walked out of our marriage and i feel like i am the one doing all the suffering while she has her love [whatever] I have so much compassion for all the people on this site whos spouses have cheated on them I dont know anything on this earth that is as painfull i have seen death and hurt but nothing compares to this it just isnt right for people to do that to another person I wish there was a law against it you cheat you go to jail or something well lets all be strong and pray for a better door to open for us and hell to all the cheaters ................


----------

